# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  azureus

## Daniel

Picked up this lone young azureus.

----------


## Carisab

What a beautiful blue healthy looking guy.

----------


## Strider18

Very pretty Daniel! I can't wait until I get some of those  :Smile:

----------

